# Solved: Corrupt entry in Outlook address book



## Bremhillbob (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a group in Outlook (2007) contacts called Jokes.

I wanted to delete a member of the group but instead deleted the group (I think) - at least it disapeared.

When I try to email the group I start trying jokes in the 'To' field and it autocompletes as if the group were still there but when I click the +sign to expand the group I get the error:
"The name or distribution list has been deleted and is no longer a valid address book entry. The operation failed. An object could not be found"

SO ...

I re-created the group with a lower case j (ie jokes - not Jokes). The grouo is fine and I can send an email from the contact list directly and this is fine BUT the autocomplete is still Jokes and not jokes.

Does anyone have any idea what is happening.

Bob


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Bremhillbob*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

In the Autocomplete list, arrow to the *Jokes* entry and hit the delete key to remove it.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Bremhillbob (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW - I'd been bugging people for ages about this and the moment I post here the solution comes to me.

Apparently the autocomplete is a completely seperate thing.  The autocomplete for 'Jokes' can be deleted by highlighting it as the autocomplete startes then hitting the delete key - it's that easy. Now the new entry (jokes) can be typed and remembered.

Brilliant - all working perfectly

More detail at:
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/339/outlook_delete_autocomplete_email_addresses


----------



## Bremhillbob (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks *EAFiedler*. Brilliant - that was exactly it. Case closed - happy man.

This has been bugging me for weeks and weeks - I'm well behind with my jokes now.

Bob
http://forums.techguy.org/members/7600-eafiedler.html


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Great minds. 

You might find this an interesting read:
http://www.ingressor.com/autocompletetips.htm


----------

